# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  File System Size Analyzer, Sticky Notes Open source released

## sridharavijay

Hi folks, 
I am happy to release two more opensource simple projects. 

1. *StickNote* :  A Sticky notes application
*Source:*  https://github.com/vijaysridhara/StickNote
*Binary:* https://vijaysridhara.gumroad.com/l/sticknote
There is a rich textbox control, I am searching the source for in my archives, for now there is only DLL, that comes with the Binary Setup(Signed by me), if you trust the binary, you can use the control. 

2. *File System Size Analzyer*: To know which folders in system are occupying more space other than C:\Windows
*Source:*  https://github.com/vijaysridhara/FileSystemSizeAnalyzer
*Binary:* https://vijaysridhara.gumroad.com/l/fssa

----------

